# today in back yard



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

while having a bud and looking out the window


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

interesting that the buck has a rack with no velvet in April........Really...?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That rack is from last year-he never dropped rack yet. No way that is this years rack as they are just starting their new headgear. Have seen bucks in late March with racks still attached, guess every deer can vary on shedding their antlers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a nice eight point still carrying last years rack.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw 4 bucks last year on April 26th and three of the four had both antlers and one only had one. All four were very large bodies and racks...


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a trail cam picture of one with both sides on March 27th. And check my other cam today and had 3 or 4 bucks just starting to grow new antlers.


----------

